# Waterless Car Wash



## keef (Aug 18, 2008)

I know that most people will through their hands up in horror at the thought, but when I was visiting a customer at Gatwick airport one of the on site companies was using a waterless product to clean their vehicles, the person using it swears that it did not cause any damage to the paint, and BAA were endorsing it as less water was being used.

I cannot remember what that product was called but it was a UK product, but I done some research on the Jaguar forum (Audi coming in December) and people on their were using a product called Proshine and swore by it, of course the majority would not consider it.

Anyway I got some, I used to use the flash car wash system which dried the car with no water marks but since this has gone off the market it was back to buckets and a leather.

I tried the Proshine on the wifes Clio which although fairly new had some swirl marks, but the Proshine appreared to help cover these, ypu wipe it on and Polish it off, windows as well, the product says that it will not scratch the paintwork, I still se how it cant but it does not seem to.

Has anyone else tried this product?


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

keef said:


> I know that most people will through their hands up in horror at the thought, but when I was visiting a customer at Gatwick airport one of the on site companies was using a waterless product to clean their vehicles, the person using it swears that it did not cause any damage to the paint, and BAA were endorsing it as less water was being used.
> 
> I cannot remember what that product was called but it was a UK product, but I done some research on the Jaguar forum (Audi coming in December) and people on their were using a product called Proshine and swore by it, of course the majority would not consider it.
> 
> ...


I'm amazed BAA allow it, they charge for drainage on top of what you pay the water company for it, theiving swines.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

The car might look clean but *major* swirls will be created, the proshine just acts as a filler and masks all the swirls. Give it time and the car will be a complete mess!

Water is the way to go - and lots of it. Who cares about water efficiency, if we are paying the bill we can use as much as we like!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... id=3242470

The only thing proshine looks useful for is as a quick detailing product, however even then there are better products available.

A complete waste of time and money!


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

J55TTC said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/search.php?searchid=3242470
> 
> The only thing proshine looks useful for is as a quick detailing product, however even then there are better products available.
> 
> A complete waste of time and money!


  what he said !


----------

